# World Goose. Predictions?



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Well, the World Goose contest is this weekend. Who ya puttin your bets on?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

ummm........hunter grounds, DUH!!!!!! Is it even legal for him to blow at these any more?!?!? I think good old Field is due for another, he could possibly take er down.....


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

He can win one more before he's considered retired. Which is almost too bad... Considering he's only 20. He'll end up like Kelly Powers, winning so many of the top contests that he just slowly fades off the radar.

I would imagine he'll be in the top three. Along with Big Sean. The third guy up there I really couldn't tell ya, I hope it's someone you wouldn't expect, just some no namer.

Maybe we'll even see Scott Threinen pull it off. He's taken 2nd 3 times. That's gotta be frustrating. I'm not even sure if he'll be blowing. Big Craig Rosenau will be though.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah if Hunter won it would be crazy. He would have a record that would NEVER be broken ( to win 3 world championships before he can legally drink a beer!) Yeah that would be cool if a no namer did win it, especially if it was some young guy around hunters age


----------



## Juston Welter (Oct 16, 2007)

I would like to see Scott Threinen take it after seeing him down at Game Fair in August and well he is just from Minnesota.

I would also give a big good luck to Nick Kalinoski blowing for Feather Duster Calls from Thief River Falls, Minnesota. He will be competing in the World Juniors Championship before the finals of the Senior Division tomorrow.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Don't be surprised if Nick comes home with at least a top 5 finish. That little man can make it sing, just crazy.

Big Craig is from Sota too. He's actually Scott's room mate.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

1st Place will go to me. After that it does not matter! :beer:

Okay I will go with Big Sean.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

You guys are forgetting about Wade Walling from GK Calls. I blew in a contest against him last year and that kid is crazy on a goose call.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Craig sold me my first short reed a "007" 3 years ago when he worked at Sportsmans Warehouse in St. Cloud MN. Nice guy and very helpful so I'm routin for Craig......... Even though he has costed me HUNDREDS and HUNDREDS of dollars since :lol:

By the way does anyone know if anyone is blowing one of Stahl's new calls in the World Goose???


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Well, it's not official, I just dug this up on another forum, but the senior preliminaries are said to have turned out like this:

Wade Walling
Hunter Grounds
Scott Thrienen
Sean Hammock
Mitch Hughes

The 5 of them will go again tomorrow to figure out the champ.

So we were pretty much right on with our guesses. I guess we didn't mention Hughes. But it boils down to 5 guys that have all been there before. Two former champs, 2 guys that have been runner up, and 1 guy who's best finish was 4th. We didn't get a no namer, but that's ok. Hah, not sure why, but I'm excited to see who takes it home.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Isn't Littleman a convicted felon?????


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Um, he's only 14, so I'm not sure how that could be.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Kicking your @SS via goose call I don't think counts as a felony.


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm with Leo, Big Sean is due.

Van Wey: Felon, that's a hefty word to throw out there...and no he's not. The kid is a class act. The best of luck to him. The only person I've seen due a spit note through his call backwards.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I think Van Wey may be trying to tie Little Man with Death Row Calls. If that is true than that is dirty pool. :eyeroll: If I am wrong then please explain Van Wey.


----------



## Juston Welter (Oct 16, 2007)

Van Wey said:


> Isn't Littleman a convicted felon?????


Uh....No.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Porkchop, Van Wey is blowing for Death Row now. He's just trying to stir the pot. I think he's mad that Nick is going places with his goose call. He's the first person in the northern valley to even go to Easton, Maryland. I know that most contest callers in the area are worried about this kid, in the future I'm guessing the competition will compete for 2nd.


----------



## Juston Welter (Oct 16, 2007)

Nick made the cut and will blow in the finals at 6:00. That will consist of the top 5 callers.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Congrats to the littleman! I wish him the best. That should mean good things for Feather Duster as well.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Hopefully Scott will take it. He deserves it.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

I dont have anything to explain....my post was a question!! Ask those that know????? I wont say another word about Littleman...the kid is good, NO DOUBT!!! MERTZ.............I never brought up a word about any call company, you turn it into what you want....big boy behind the screens, huh!!!!!!!! PJ..I agree, Scotty is due!!


----------



## Juston Welter (Oct 16, 2007)

2007 World Goose Champion is Hunter Grounds once again with Big Sean having the runner up spot.

Nick "Little Man" Kalinoski ended up with a 5th place finish also.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

edited...

Congratulations to Hunter Grounds and Nick Kalinoski.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Again, not official, found it on another forum. But here is how it looks as though it turned out:

1 Hunter Grounds
2 Sean Hammock
3 Wade Walling
4 Mitch Hughes
5 Scott Threinen

Congrats to all. We know one thing for the future now... None of these guys will have to worry about Hunter from now on, because like his daddy, he is now retired from blowing in the World. Maybe next year Scott or Big Sean will pull through. Still, there are a ton of good callers to compete with, and more every year. I just look forward to actually seeing how it went down when they start selling the videos. Hah, I wish it would have been on pay per view... I woulda got it in a heart beat.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

How old is Hunter Grounds?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

20


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah does anyone know if they record those things or not. You'd think if they did you'd be able to find it on the internet but ive tried looking before. It would be awesome to see


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks GB!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

hey avery the will sell videos of the calling contests starting in a couple weeks. You can usually find them on Callingducks.com. I don't know for sure if you can watch them for free anywhere.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

well i think im definitely gonna have to purchase that one, those guys are absolutely amazing. I can't imagine what hunters victory routine sounds like. That is one insane kid!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

You can buy last years tapes here. Keep checking on it over the next few weeks or months and they will probably have this years contest.

http://waterfowlfestival.org/shop/main.shtml?dvds


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

It was a great time and a wonderful experience! To see, in person, what these guys can do on a goose call is simply awesome. On top of that, they were doing it in front of hundreds of people for $10,000! I know that they didn't allow any video taping of the final round for all of the events but I'm sure that somewhere something will turn up. The Waterfowl Festival organization tapes everything with 2 cameras and after editing and such, they then sell it to the public. I think it is around $20 and well worth it to see the best in the country do their thing!

Chris


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have all of last year's goose on DVD.


----------

